# Just have a few questions.



## PippiChild (Mar 9, 2017)

I recently got two budgies, and have had them for about 6-7 months. 
Both are male, and get along okay.
He have a very large cage for them to stretch and regulate toys, and at least two types of treats in there (They mainly eat their food despite having two treats).

I think some things I may be doing are wrong. 
Is it okay to have a window open on a warm day? We have a curtain up over the hallway so we can let the budgies out without fear of them escaping into the hallway and other rooms without doors. The curtain works very well and safe for the budgies. However, it often causes the room to get stuffy and hard to breathe in. So at times like that, can I open the window? Just slightly? (Yes it has a screen, and when it is open the budgies are in their cage.)

Can I give my budgies orange peels?
I think budgies cannot have oranges, but the peels are okay, but someone in my household does not agree. She thinks they could 'choke on it'. Aren't orange peels good for budgies?

We let our budgies out to fly once or twice every month, since they are getting used to their new home. Should we do this more often?

Thanks.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Oranges are safe. I'm not sure about the peel though. Here is a list of safe foods: http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Oranges are quite safe for your budgies although they should only be given fruit about once a week as a treat. 
Do not give them the seeds from the orange and I wouldn't give them the peel either.

Hopefully, you are giving your budgies lots of fresh vegetables?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-die...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

It's fine to open a window slightly in the room where the budgies are as long as it is warm enough outside, the window is screened and the budgies are not in a direct cool draft. 

You can let your budgies out to fly on a daily basis.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Pippi and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you on the forums and you've been given great advice and resources so far!

I have never heard of giving orange peel to budgies; I personally would not. Orange fruit once a week is fine :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all the links provided to stay up to date on the very best of budgie care, and if you have any questions, be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

I look forward to seeing photos of your darling budgies soon! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, and also, I think they cover oranges and apples and such in wax to make them look shiny. And pesticides are sprayed on the fruits.So it's probably not safe for them.


----------

